
Introducing the Wealthfront Cash Account - tzhenghao
https://cloud.em.wealthfront.com/cash_signup
======
FreedomToCreate
Definitely very appealing to anyone who already has money in wealthfront and
can live with there money potentially not being accessible for 1-3 days. Its
crazy how little the banks offer. My current bank gave my account a special
status after maintaining a high account balance for a few months. The benefits
I gained are slightly better deals on services at the bank (ex 25% extra cash
back, or some small percentage off a new mortgage interest rate). In
comparison, the return I would get on the amount if I put it in any 2%+
savings account is far more. Doesn't look like my bank will be keeping that
money for long.

------
phasecode
Marcus by Goldman Sachs is offering 2.25% on its High Yield savings accounts,
if you can't get into wealthfront. I've been pretty satisfied with the
offering.

------
icedchai
Ally Bank has 2.2% For slightly higher yields, Vanguard has VMMXX. It is a
money market fund and not FDIC insured, however.

------
SnowingXIV
Here is to hoping this pushes Betterment to offer the same. FDIC and 2%+.

~~~
zck
Betterment has had a similar feature called Smart Saver
([https://www.betterment.com/smart-saver/](https://www.betterment.com/smart-
saver/)), which offers 2.23%, but is not FDIC insured.

~~~
SnowingXIV
There is _still_ volatility, even though they are bonds it's a bit different
from a straight cash account that Wealthfront offers. I've used SS and it's
been lackluster.

